# onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button



## tjordan (Nov 18, 2009)

The genset has only 66hours on it so it's been sitting unused along time. It's in a 1977 motorhome. The electric pump doesn't seem to have any suction to pick up fresh gas. I think replacing the fuel pump will solve that. I can get it to run by spraying starter fluid in it but it dies as soon as i let of the starter button even if i keep spraying in the fluid. Does anyone have any ideas what the problem is? Thanks, Tom.


----------



## hamdave (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button

Most of the time you either have an oil switch failure or your volt regulator has failed. On mine it was the VR. If you are real lucky, its just a fuse located on the generator that protects the VR circuit (probably about a 5A fuse).

good luck
cheers


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button

Tjordan

With an Onan, that is an indication that the set is not putting out a voltage. It is designed such that the engine will run from power from the batteries as long as you hold the start switch but once it is released the power to the ignition must come from the output. That don't narrow it down a great deal, but should point you in the right direction. Start by checking the fuses as there is one fuse which can give that symptom.


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button

Just wondering...would a thirty + year old genset warrant much time and/or money?


----------



## tjordan (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button

Very good point. I didn't think of that. Kinda like a bad alternater on a car, it will run till it uses all the power off the battery then it dies.  I did get the fuel pump to work. It turns out it was stuck. I took it apart,cleaned it,tapped on the casing and got it working perfect. It didn't solve my problem with the starter button it still dies when I let off the switch. Thanks for the help, Tom


----------



## tjordan (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button

Hum, I see your point Jim. We do have to put a value on time and effort. I quess I've always enjoyed the challenge of trying to save something and make it useable again. Like the Barth motorhome the genset is sitting it. I don't always suceed but when I do I find it very libarating. Take care, Tom


----------



## Paul235 (Nov 25, 2009)

RE: onan emerald genset stops after I let go of start button



Before throwing in the towel, give a generator tech a crack at it because it might just be a bad electrical connection from having set idle for so long. I had mine looked at last year and that's all it was. Lots cheaper than going for the worse case first.


----------

